# Stock Stereo Specks (Active Speaker)



## 95SE (May 27, 2004)

Hey guys I just bought a 95 SE and it has the upgraded stereo (BOSE?).. Just wondering if you could please tell me the specs on it?
And what is the bolt pattern and offset for the alloys? 
thanks
james


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

the upgraded stereo is NOT bose, its clarion. Clarion head unit, clarion speakers. The "active speaker system" means that each speaker has its own amp. I dunno specs or anything, or do i know anything about wheels. sorry


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wheels are 4x114.3 and the offset is +45.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

asleep saves my ass again


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its my job, its what i do.


----------



## 95SE (May 27, 2004)

thank you guys,
is there any good websites where i can learn about of that stuff?

james


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I had the Active Speaker sytem on my 93, they are a 1 inch tweeter in the pillar, a 5x7 in the door and 6x9 in the rear. The amps are located in the trunk and attached to the under side of the shelf. I am not 100% sure if your rear speaker size is exactly the same but you can find out some info about how to access the speakers here at the following link (scroll down for the Altima)
http://www.carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNisMax0.htm

Asleep has you covered on the Alloy's specs.

Troy


----------

